# 1937-38 Elgin Ratty Robin



## Robertriley (May 29, 2016)

S-l1600-1



__ Robertriley
__ May 22, 2016
__ 2


















20160520_174614



__ Robertriley
__ May 20, 2016





I picked up an original Robin tank on eBay and a frame, fork and crankset off of a caber.  The frame was bare metal so I decided to bob a rustoration.   My goal is to moments a solid rider out of it but have the bike look as bad as the tank.  The tank is rusty looking but super solid.


----------



## Robertriley (May 29, 2016)

I was goofing around with the frame today with paint and added some rust.  I was working in the shade and it looked pretty good.  Unfortunately, when I moved the project into the sun, the blue was a mismatch so I'm starting over tonight.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2016)

That frame's been all over hasn't she. That was Steve's project before he picked up the original paint one off eBay recently.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 29, 2016)

Just strap it as is to a skate board and put on a seat on it.


----------



## Robertriley (May 29, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> That frame's been all over hasn't she. That was Steve's project before he picked up the original paint one off eBay recently.



Yep, I didn't know the steer tube was cracked but it will have to do until I get another.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (May 29, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> That frame's been all over hasn't she. That was Steve's project before he picked up the original paint one off eBay recently.




I recognize that frame. I think I was the second highest bidder on that one last time it sold on EBay.


----------



## Robertriley (May 30, 2016)

All done with a little USA Red, White (Chrome) and Blue.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 30, 2016)

Someones been busy while I've been sleepin' and peddlin'!!! Looks good man, I dig it!


----------



## XBPete (May 30, 2016)

GYSOT!

Very cool!!!


----------



## Robertriley (May 30, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Someones been busy while I've been sleepin' and peddlin'!!! Looks good man, I dig it!



I have NO patiance at all.  That's one of the reasons I don't like painting bikes, I can't wait for it to dry.  I stripped, painted, rusted and built it all up in 24 hours...lol


----------



## bairdco (May 30, 2016)

I'm with you. If I have all the parts, I usually spend one day in "creative staring" mode, a sleepless night, then just go off on it till it's done.

Good job!


----------



## Robertriley (May 30, 2016)

My 8 year old wanted me to add a chain guard so I had to switch out crank and do some grinding on the new one to make it work.  My 16 year old doesn't like the guard.  What's your opinion?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 30, 2016)

It dont look bad with the guard IMHO, but looks better without.  I am not a fan of large chain guards though and liked the stripped look of it before well.


----------



## Robertriley (May 30, 2016)

XBPete said:


> GYSOT!
> 
> Very cool!!!



GYSOT?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 31, 2016)

Looking good!  ...lose the guard


----------



## rollfaster (May 31, 2016)

Love it Chris. Like the guard.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 31, 2016)

The "Rawhide Special"! Kool Chris!


----------



## XBPete (May 31, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> GYSOT?




"Get You Some Of That"


----------



## CWCMAN (May 31, 2016)

Guard be gone


----------



## higgens (May 31, 2016)

I'm shure I have a stock gard u can have


----------



## Alienbaby17 (May 31, 2016)

My internet was working poorly the day you posted the picture with the chainguard. As a result I had to wait for the picture to load after I read the caption. I have to admit it looks better than I expected it would before I saw it. I'm still on the fence but it's not bad.


----------



## Intense One (Jun 4, 2016)

Keep it guarded.....crank ring, that is


----------



## dan price (Oct 1, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> S-l1600-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was my old frame and fork rat bike killer find on the tank


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 1, 2016)

dan price said:


> that was my old frame and fork rat bike killer find on the tank



That thing must really get around.  It looks a lot better now


----------



## Rob Black in Portland (Oct 2, 2016)

You should make the guard look like the tank, not so shiny, and get some rusty metal bands to hold the tank...looks like a lot of fun...enjoy!


----------



## dan price (Oct 2, 2016)

Alienbaby17 said:


> My internet was working poorly the day you posted the picture with the chainguard. As a result I had to wait for the picture to load after I read the caption. I have to admit it looks better than I expected it would before I saw it. I'm still on the fence but it's not bad.



well good thing is the fence is not that hi so just jump over is


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 2, 2016)

I love that tank! The bike is looking good even held together with the cloth electrical wire. I'd ride it like I stole it.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 2, 2016)

Well, it looks like this now.


----------



## Rob Black in Portland (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh, wow, very nice job, that's the same tank?!?   I don't know what made me think you were going "industrial rat-rod" lol, that just shows how inexperienced I am with bikes...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2016)

Rob Black in Portland said:


> Oh, wow, very nice job, that's the same tank?!?   I don't know what made me think you were going "industrial rat-rod" lol, that just shows how inexperienced I am with bikes...



Yeah, me too; I guess Chris changed his mind and decided to go a different way with the Robin.


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 5, 2016)

It totally needs a UPC code painted on it.    Great job man


----------

